# Swatch Irony



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've been trying to get hold of this one for a while, but I really didn't want to pay the list price so its taken me something like a year to get it at the 'discounted' price I paid.

Its the Swatch Irony Chrono Retrograde - Serious Affair and its one serious lump, the case measures in at 41mm excluding crown and is around 12mm deep.Nice leather band is 23mm (odd size I know).


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not my thing but i know it will be a really well made piece.

I still cant believe how well made they are for the cash


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I can only echo what Matt said - the style isn't for me but the clours and materials are very nice - and I agree this is a well made piece for the money. I often swing by a Swatch Shop if passing and quite like some of the current range and enjoy going onto Squggle website and seeing some of the past models


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I like that a lot, but then I am a sucker for rose gold on black. Certainly different to the norm as well, should fetch some attention no doubt.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time post guys.

I can see why some (most?) people won't like it, but I think its great. It feels solid, the styling reminds me a lot of a Victorian/Heath Robinson steam room.It looks great when the chron is in use and the Fly-Back is running. We really don't see enough Rose gold colour in the UK.

I'm not a big fan of Swatch watches, and yet I now have four in my collection. Each distinctly different. This Irony, a 24 hour model, an automatic and an acuquartz. Although this has to be the best of the lot imho. I like the technology of the others; this one I like to wear. 

EDIT

Oops, I almost forgot, I've also got a plastic cased chrono, so I've five Swatches in my collection. :clap:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

feenix said:


> We really don't see enough Rose gold colour in the UK.


Hear hear! It's a lovely colour and should be used more. Hamilton use it on some of their larger pieces and it looks ace.

Feenix, what does the 1 to 5 half dial at the top right display?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't worry, just found out it's a division of the minutes on the left.


----------

